# frame around verticle drain pipe - basement



## fenders (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, 

I have a walkout basement and am trying to figure out how to frame around these verticle drain pipes. They are about 1/2 from the stepped wall. One of them is close to a window for the bathroom. Do I just insulate and drywall the wall behind the pipe or as i frame the step wall, I frame around it? 


This house is 5 year old, and i noticed in some areas of the house they put batt insulation over the lower stepped concrete wall, does this sound right? 

lastly , is it worth it to use the blue mold resistant 2x4's that Mike H uses alot.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

frame away...
but leave an access hatch if that is a clean out.


----------



## fenders (Apr 27, 2011)

I gotta get some better pics. The pipe shown is for the rough in sink. But I have a similar pipe on my other wall, it has a copper water line next to it as well (for ext garden). 

What I am asking is how would you frame it? keeping in mind to maintain the vapour barrier. Frame around the pipe as it's part of the wall? as long as the vapour barrier is behind the pipe then I could just drywall around the framed drain pipe. The airpace inside the framed pipe won;t cause any issues? (im assuming it's all on the warm side and should be good to go. Idon't need drywayy behind the pipe. Behind the pipe is cement, I don't think the foam would fit is my other issue. pipe is 1/2 clarence to stepped concrete wall, have to double check. Sorry a newbie but want to do this myself. Vapour barrier is confusing with walk out basement. 

so [ [ bat [ [ bat [ [ 
[ O ]
------


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

fenders said:


> What I am asking is how would you frame it?


To what end?

I'm still not clear on why you want/need to enclose it...
are you building ad addition? cosmetics (hide the ugly? what?

If this will be within a tempered space than all the vapor barrier and insulation issues are moot. If it's cosmetic... then leave an air gap.

hth


----------



## fenders (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the response bro. One of the drain pipes is in my soon to be family room and would not look very nice next to the flat screen tv. It is mostly cosmetic to cover that pipe. Starting to make sense now. 

This will be a very slow project lol


----------

